# Clinic - to change or not to change ....



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

We recently had a failed fet at the local nhs clinic that gave us our wonderful son with our first cycle. We now have to pay and have researched a different clinic which has better success rates. We went to look around the other night and whilst the staff seemed very friendly and it seemed very professional it did seem a bit of a conveyor belt approach... I loved the staff at the nhs clinic and I have a nostalgic attachment too. However, when I think about it objectively the other clinic has better success rates. I just can't decide what to do. Has anyone else had a similar dilemma? Thanks x


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, Molly! This is undoubtedly the dilemma! I guess it's too difficult to advise you sth on the point. You should feel what should be better for you.   Well, here are some rough thoughts on the point. We applied for treatment overseas so actually do not have experience with other clinics. We booked 5 shots DE IVF program, 1st att was a failure. After this some investigations have been made, they changed meds dosage a bit, added some supplements to the treatment plan and our second shot turned to be success. (27 May OTD - BFP!  ). I should say that after the 1st failure I have never thought we have chosen the wrong place. The staff there is so kind and understanding ready to help you every other tough moment besides giving suggestions as for the treatment and answers to our numerous questions. This was our first opinion but up to this moment I regret nothing about moving on with Biotexcom. I'm praying day and night for the process be smooth and just ok further.   And I'm sure if it's time for another baby we'll come back here again!
But our cases are different. Firstly congrats with your son!! Secondly you've had failure at your place and have to pay now. And I believe this is more than reasonable to look for the place with better conditions and higher success rates. Though it's hard to abandon the relationship with the people you've been comfortable with..I guess you have to make this decision and go on as time never plays on our side in this game. 
Wish you all the best of luck with your further decision and treatment. May God help you, hun


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you for replying and big congratulations on your BFP   when I think about it logically I should go with the best stats...

Glad you had a good experience abroad I did look at this but cannot take 3 weeks off work very easily. 

I know what you mean about time - clocks ticking   planning to have treatment in September, time waits for no one.

Good luck and thanks again xx


----------



## Crazy_frog (Feb 10, 2015)

It's so difficult to move from a clinic who previously helped you conceive, we went back to the clinic that gave us our daughter. However this time we had a few incidents and didn't feel the care was high enough standard, so slightly different scenario. We ended up picking a new clinic. In this cycle it has been significantly different and although we had a freeze all cycle, the clinic feel this is better option with our history. 
Whatever decision you make, it has to be right for you, success rates are part of it but then there's cost, attitude and approach of staff and practical side of travel and childcare issues with new clinic. I wish you loads of luck


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience. It is a hard decision which I m struggling to make! I m normally quite decisive but this is a toughie    good luck with your frosties xx


----------



## Crazy_frog (Feb 10, 2015)

Good luck with your decision and treatment. Maybe see you in "trying again" soon.


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hopefully


----------

